# Yet Another Glove Discussion (Moved)



## DV_EMT (Sep 11, 2009)

nomofica said:


> IMO never buy prestocked kits... Buy bag, buy stuff to put in bag.



I give that a big +1.... customizing a bag to fit YOUR need is key... 

For me... lots of gauze/wraps/tape... a few IV bags for Irrigation and some baby aspirin. OOh... and dont forget the gloves ;P


----------



## nomofica (Sep 11, 2009)

DV_EMT said:


> I give that a big +1.... customizing a bag to fit YOUR need is key...
> 
> For me... lots of gauze/wraps/tape... a few IV bags for Irrigation and some baby aspirin. OOh... and dont forget the gloves ;P



It still amazes me how a lot of lay rescuers still don't stock their whacker bags with gloves. I've seen a few with those really crappy lunch-lady gloves, too. :wacko:


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 11, 2009)

nomofica said:


> It still amazes me how a lot of lay rescuers still don't stock their whacker bags with gloves. I've seen a few with those really crappy lunch-lady gloves, too. :wacko:


I definitely stock my kits with gloves... decent ones! Besides, gloves have some uses other than just being worn on hands... they can be quite useful for containing stuff on scene that shouldn't be allowed to leak.

I'm NOT referring to "other" activities...

I'm referring to using gloves to contain biohazardous materials... like gauze that got bloody and isn't still on the patient....


----------



## DV_EMT (Sep 11, 2009)

I usually grab ones from our ER or our Pharmacy IV room. They're non latex too... I've seen some people stock the latex ones and I scratch my head about their ignorance to latex allergies.


----------



## nomofica (Sep 11, 2009)

Akulahawk said:


> I definitely stock my kits with gloves... decent ones! Besides, gloves have some uses other than just being worn on hands... they can be quite useful for containing stuff on scene that shouldn't be allowed to leak.



As do I, although I'll admit I misread the description when I ordered my gloves online. I bought non-medical exam gloves, but at the same time they weren't very expensive and they do work pretty well for BSI. I've used them a couple times. Plus they're a stylish black. B)


----------



## DV_EMT (Sep 11, 2009)

nomofica said:


> As do I, although I'll admit I misread the description when I ordered my gloves online. I bought non-medical exam gloves, but at the same time they weren't very expensive and they do work pretty well for BSI. I've used them a couple times. Plus they're a stylish black. B)




are those the black knight gloves?? I used those for compounding in powder hoods... great to see where the powder is and isnt!


----------

